# Juan of the Dead (2012)



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Uh why not? Everyone else is cashing in in the zombie flicks....

*Juan of the Dead a/k/a Juan De Los Muertos * is a co-production between Spain, Mexico, and Cuba. Flick starts shooting this September.

What's it about? Glad you asked:

_Juan is a typical forty year old slacker. One day Havana begins to fill up with zombies. Juan decides that the best way to cope with it is to prosper. "Juan of the dead, killed their loved ones" is his slogan, and his mission is to help people get rid of those infected around them ... for a price. But the situation gets worse -- while everyone is escaping to sea as a means to get away, Juan is left with no choice but to become a hero, staying to defend his country and protect his own on an island that has turned into a real bloodbath._

http://www.dreadcentral.com/news/37499/cuba-needs-a-hero-enter-juan-dead


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Hmmm, are 40-year-olds typically slackers?:googly:


----------

